
Spotify might be killing SSDs by design errors? - mciancia
https://community.spotify.com/t5/Desktop-Linux-Windows-Web-Player/Spotify-killing-my-SSD/td-p/1365378
======
ivraatiems
Spotify does not care and will not fix this unless there is a major outcry.
They've been ignoring user complaints since "1.0" dropped quite a while ago.
They don't even post changelogs anymore. Features are added one day and
disappear the next. It took months for them to reintroduce CTRL-F. They don't
care.

If another platform had the cross-device operability and catalog, I'd switch
immediately.

~~~
mrep
They probably won't even fix it if there is an outcry. Their software is
pretty bad. Back when I had an android phone (galaxy S5), their app would
constantly crash on me multiple times per day.

Unfortunately their competition is not so great. Apple music has the worst UX
I have ever experienced. I tried google music when it first came out but I
liked spotify's catalog and ability to share playlists better at the time. And
finally, there is Tidal which I haven't tried but I have heard it's not that
good.

4 big competing streaming services and they all have glaring issues/missing
features and yet seem to not be doing anything about it...

~~~
kikimaru
Windows Phone had Nokia MixRadio, and it was great. And then MS killed it.

~~~
rasjani
ex-mixradio guy here, MS didnt kill it really - they "sold" is to Line
Corporation which eventually killed us ..

------
jamesmcintyre
After seeing this post today I made a script to install a Electron wrapper for
the Spotify web client so that you can still have the "dedicated desktop app"
feel/behavior without the SSD-killing part!
[https://jamesmcintyre.github.io/spotify-electron-
client/](https://jamesmcintyre.github.io/spotify-electron-client/)

~~~
mciancia
How can I enable flash in electron to make it work?

------
K0nserv
I'm a heavy Spotify user and my Intel 330 SSD just died catastrophically and I
am just about to install a brand new Samsung Evo today. This is definitely
concerning, especially the lack of communication from Spotify on the matter.

------
fuzzfactor
Who is the CTO and what does he say about it so far?

Without a qualified representative making a statement, it simply looks like a
case of either poor engineering or pith-poor engineering, difficult to be sure
which.

Definitely the type of defect that needs to be corrected in soft-wares before
they can actually become worth money.

------
thenewwazoo
For funsies, I just started Spotify, and closed the window. Nothing playing,
no user interaction, no UI to draw.

25 minutes later, and Activity Monitor reports it's written 1.05 GB to disk.

------
zerd
This is probably related to the bittorrent client included in Spotify
[https://torrentfreak.com/spotify-a-massive-p2p-network-
bless...](https://torrentfreak.com/spotify-a-massive-p2p-network-blessed-by-
record-labels-110617/)

------
vini
I just checked and it is insane, for a 4 minutes long song the Spotify windows
app made 163.165 writes to the mercury.db-wal file.

[http://imgur.com/a/rDhPS](http://imgur.com/a/rDhPS)

------
Kikawala
constantly updating the sqlite temp file.

~~~
std_throwaway
Is this just a guess or did you investigate?

~~~
Kikawala
I used perfmon and procmon and saw the Spotify process was writing to a file
in my temp folder named etilqs_{random string}. The first part of the name is
SQLite in reverse. This was on Windows. I also noticed three other etilqs
files but they were owned by the Google Chrome process.

------
btown
Anyone know if this occurs on the Mac client?

~~~
dkarp
On Mac, 13GB Written by Spotify in the last 4 hours as reported by Activity
Monitor. I only listened to 10-20 songs.

~~~
smcguinness
I've been listening for a few hours now, just checked AM and saw 44GB on disk,
but oddly for Network, it has only received 176MB. Where is all the data
coming from then?

------
elcct
Maybe it is time to charge companies for resources they use to run their apps.

------
op00to
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headli...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

No.

~~~
corobo
Even if that was a hard rule, the headline has been altered. Original headline
is "Spotify killing my SSD"

